# dried blueberries



## Lonewolf (Feb 18, 2009)

I am newbie to wine making and I'm not sure how to make wine from dried fruit. I was just given 2# of dried blueberries and I wondered if someone could help me in making some wine. I would like to make 3 or 6 gallons. Since this would be the size carboys that I have. I am thinking that maybe I would mix these with some kind of grape concentrate but I am not sure of a recipe and I'm not sure which yeast to use. Thanks


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2009)

First step lonewolf would be to reconstitute the dried fruit but i'll tell ya up front you gonna need a danged sight more than 2 lbs of them blueberries if you are going to be shooting for 3- 6 gallonsof blueberry wine.


Look at some of these recipes and see if anythiing catches your fancy and then we'll work on a good recipe.


http://www.finevinewines.com/wine-recipes.html


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2009)

I cant find a recipe using dried blueberries but have heard that dried fruits would require a much lower amount of them per gallon.


----------



## Lonewolf (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I had read somewhere that 1# of dried fruit equals 4# of fresh fruit. Now I am really confused.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2009)

Im n ot sure of the ratio but I do believe you are on the right track.


----------

